# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yalancı Mucizeleriyle Çoğu İnsanı Aldatabilir

## ceydaaa

deccal_11.jpgHadislerde Deccal'in sözde ilahlığını iddia ederken bazı aldatıcı yöntemler kullanarak, şeytanın da yardımıyla yalancı mucizeler (istidrac) gerçekleştireceği bildirilmektedir:
Fitnesinden birisi de şudur: O, bir bedeviye: "Söyle bakayım! Eğer ben SENİN İÇİN ANANI VE BABANI DİRİLTİRSEM benim senin Rabbin olduğuma şehadet eder misin?" diyecek. Bedevi de: "Evet," diyecek. Bunun üzerine İKİ ŞEYTAN ONUN BABASI VE ANASI SURETLERİNDE ONA GÖRÜNECEKLER...13 
Bunun üzerine Deccal, başındaki şekavet (haydutluk, bedbahtlık) ehline:
"Şimdi ben bu adamı öldürür, sonra diriltirsem, benim uluhiyet (ilahlık) iddiası işinde şüphe eder misiniz?" diye sorar.14 
Onun bir fitnesi de şudur: O, tek bir kişiye musallat kılınarak O KİŞİYİ ÖLDÜRÜP TESTEREYLE BİÇECEK. Hatta o kişinin cesedi iki parçaya bölünmüş olarak (ayrı ayrı yerlere) atılacaktır. Sonra Deccal (orada bulunanlara): "Şu (öldürdüğüm) kuluma bakınız. ŞİMDİ BEN ONU DİRİLTECEĞİM..." diyecektir.

Hadislerde verilen bilgilerde görüldüğü gibi, Deccal yalancı mucizelerini, sözde ilahlık iddiasını insanlara kabul ettirebilmek için kullanacaktır. Zayıf akıllı insanlar bunları adeta birer "mucize" zannedebilirler. Oysa mucize, Allah'ın veli kullarına lutfettiği bir nimettir. Deccal'in gösterdiği olağanüstü olaylar ise birer istidrac, yani Allah'ın insanları denemek için yarattığı ve kafirlerde görülen yalancı mucizelerdir.

İslam alimleri Deccal'in bu yalancı mucizeleri gerçekleştirirken, büyü, hipnotizma gibi yöntemler kullanabileceğine işaret etmişlerdir. Bediüzzaman Said Nursi, Deccal'in bu yönünü şöyle açıklamıştır:
Ve onların başına geçen en büyükleri, İSPİRTİZMA VE MANYETİZMANIN HADİSATI NEV'İNDEN (hipnotizma ve cinlerle bağlantı şeklinde olaylarla) MÜTHİŞ HARİKALARA MAZHAR (sahip) OLAN DECCAL ise, daha ileri gidip, cebbarane (zorla) suri (hakiki, ciddi ve samimi olmayan) hükumetini bir nevi rububiyet (Rablik, sahiplik) tasavvur edip Uluhiyetini (İlahlığını Allah'ı tenzih ederiz-) ilan eder...16
Üstad'ın da sözünde belirttiği gibi, Deccal hipnotizma ve büyü gösterileri gibi aldatmacalarla yeterince bilgi sahibi olmayan veya imanen zayıf olan pek çok kişiyi kandırabilir. Özellikle de bütün Hıristiyan dünyasının Hz. İsa'yı ve Yahudilerin de Mesihi bekledikleri bir dönemde, Deccal'in gösterdiği yalancı mucizeler ve hileleri, pek çok kişinin Deccal'e aldanmasına neden olabilir.

----------


## anau2

Bediüzzaman Said Nursi ne Alim nede Veli bu adam sadece fitnebaşı
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk kurtuluş savaşı hazırlıkları yaparken bu fasık ingilizlerle Anadoluyu bölme planları yapmıştır

----------


## anau2

Hz Muhammed son Peygamber ondan sonra Peygamber ve kurtarıcı olmadığına göre ve Kuran'da Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal geleceği ile ilgili her hangi bir ayet yok iken. Nedense Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar tarafından zikrolunan hadislerde bu konun geçmesi ve diğer hadisçilerin kitaplarında bu konularda yer verilmemesi. Neden Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar İslam itikadını bozmak için böyle uyduruk hadisler uydurdukları anlaşılmaktadır.Mehdi ve Mesih'in varlığına ve geleceğine inanmak veya inanmamanın bir Müslüman’ın inancını nasıl etkiler.Evet çok çok etkiler MEHDİ ve MESİHİN geleceğine inanmak Müslüman’ın emperyalizme karşı savaş ruhunu (cihat) öldürür ve Müslüman’ı tembelleştirir.Bu konuları en çok kim gündemde tutuyor.Bu Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal konularını kim işliyorsa ya cahildir veya başkalarına hizmet etmektedir.Mehdi ve Mesih’e inanmak Müslüman’ı afyon almış gibi uyuşturur ve tembelleştirir.Savaşmasına gerek kalmayacak, çünkü kurtarıcı nasıl olsa gelecek ve kurtaracak düşüncesi İslam’ın küfürle mücadele gücünü sıfırlar.O halde İslam’a göre Mehdi ve Mesih yok.Hz. Muhammed'den sonrada asla herhangi bir kurtarıcı gelmeyecektir.Yeni bir kurtarıcı geleceği fikri Hz. Muhammed’in görevini yapamadığı anlamına gelir ki bu çok tehlikelidir.Bu itikadı çürüttüğünüz de Müslümanları köleleştirirsiniz ve nitekim de öyledir.Müslüman ülkeler ya köle veya emperyalistlerin hizmetkarıdır.

Dünya’da Müslümanlar AB, ABD, İsrail, İran, Rusya ve üin tarafından Müslümanların malına canına kastedilirken nende din adamları, cemaatler, cemiyetler, partiler, şeyhler, evliyalar vs., nende bu emperyalistlerle mücadele edeceklerine Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc gibi konular da konuşarak Müslümanların kafalarını karıştırıyorlar.Kafirler (AB, ABD, İsrail, Rusya ve üin) ve Zalimler (İran) Müslümanları her türlü işkenceyi ve zulmü reva görürken gafiller işin kolayına kaçıyorlar.Gafiller aslında gafil değil ya cahiller ya hayinler.

Sürekli Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc den bahsedenleri 2 Kategori de inceleyebiliriz:
1. Gerçek manada dini eğitim almayan, fakat medreselerde eğitim gören gerçek hadis ve Yahudi asılı sözde Müslümanların uydurduğu hadisleri sezemeyecek kadar cahil olan ve kendini din adamı zanneden yarım Hocalar.Yarım Hocalar ikiye ayrılı bir samimi olan yarım hocalar iyi niyetliler ve Faslıklar. Fasıklar malum İsrail, AB ve ABD’nin konturlunda her ülkede okulları var. 
2. Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc konularını işleyerek Medya’da, Cami’de ve Konferanslarda bu konuyu işleyerek Müslümanların uyuşturularak uyumalarını sağlamak, ellerinde ki her türlü imkanı bunun için kullanırlar.

Bazıları AB, ABD ve İsrail hakkında konuşurken İran’da zulüm gören Müslümanları görmezden gelir. Bazıları Rusya ve üini görmezden gelir.Neden çünkü göbekten bazı yerlere bağlılarda ondan.Peki ne olacak üin’de (Doğu Türkistan) 40 milyon, İran’da (Güney ve Batı Azerbaycan ve Güney Türkmenistan) 35 Milyon, Rusya’da ki 30 Milyon Müslüman Türkün hali ve AB, ABD ve İsrail’in yaptığı zulümler.Bu konularda konuşamayanlar ne konuşur Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc vs konuşur ne konuşsun.Gafiller, Cahiller ve Fasıklar hacı hoca geçinirse ve bizi uyutmaya çalışırlarsa bizde uyumayı severiz.Zora talip olanlar ise kenarda köşede sesini duyuramıyor.Allah her şeye kadir inşallah bu millet uyanacak ve gerçek önderlerine kavuşacak.

----------

